# Painting antifreeze colours



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys I'm pretty new to airbrushing and trying to paint up some antifreeze blades with not much luck I'm useing createx paint I've tried to reduce the paint with reducer but no luck can anyone give me some pointers on how to glean how to do this thanks guys


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't use Createx but there are a lot of guys on here who do. I'm sure someone will help you.

What have you tried so far to mix that color?


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Transparent yellow over silver plated blades make a awesome trans gold back. I have been using pearlized lime green for the green over a silver back and they look great


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

To get the anti-freeze color, try using chartreuse over a gold or copper blade. No white base coat. Take your time spraying, light coats. You can do the same thing with just about any color, I like the pink too.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Pearlized green works on nickel blades. Color gets better when the clear goes on too. 


Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Transparent paint is the key over top of silver to keep the shine


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Get guys thank you for the Replays been doing some nice antifreeze colours still haveing trouble with hot pink but all other colours are working great


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

I did flo green on gold tonight and they look great.


----------

